# ISBN suche via Java



## ParaBole2 (24. Nov 2021)

Hi, ich versuche für mich über JavaScript ein Programm zu schreiben das bei mehreren Suchseiten eine ISBN sucht. Nicht Für kommerzielle zwecke. ich möchte auf meiner eigenen Seite einen ISBN Code eingeben und möchte nun das mehrere Seiten auf diese ISBN untersucht werden. Ist das überhaupt möglich und wenn ja wie?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## kneitzel (24. Nov 2021)

Also erst einmal ist Java != JavaScript.

Und ja - das ist auch in JavaScript möglich. Du musst nur schauen, was für andere Seiten es gibt und wie Du da drauf zugreifen kannst. Meist gibt es auch APIs, die man ansprechen kann (z.B. bei Amazon - da muss man sogar so eine API nutzen, denn Amazon hat einiges eingebaut, das versucht automatische Programme von der normalen Webseite abzuhalten).

Und da gibt es dann entsprechende Libraries - so man nicht die Web Requests von Hand machen möchte, was natürlich auch geht.


----------

